# Windscreen washer fluid



## CoachPJ (Oct 30, 2013)

I have been lurking on the site for a while and enjoy giving my car a good :buffer:

I have sealed my windscreen with G1 and wanted to know what people put into their windscreen washer bottle especially as we head into the winter months.

Sorry if this is in the wrong spot or has already been covered. Just looking for a helping hand.:thumb:


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

probably the common options which will be angelwax's offering or AG one which can be picked up in halfrauds


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

http://www.highdefinitiondetail.co.uk/collections/angelwax/products/angelwax-clarity-super-concentrated-screen-wash

http://www.halfords.com/motoring/engine-oils-fluids/screenwash-de-icer/autoglym-ultimate-screenwash-500ml


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

VW's own (even though they do not make it) is excellent and highly regarded on here.


----------



## evoke (Oct 6, 2007)

The cheapest 5L container of Halfords own-brand, ready-mixed screenwash. I think it's a fiver for 5L. Convenient and cheap.

The latest versions are scented (berry scent, for example) and contain Bitrex to prevent children and pets from drinking it.


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

This time of year I lookout for the Lidl winter screenwash.


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

shine247 said:


> VW's own (even though they do not make it) is excellent and highly regarded on here.


This is one I want to try, but at the moment I'm using Sonax extreme nano pro- really good


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

Sonax Xtreme Clear View Nano Concentrate

ment to last forever. got myself some and it dilutes well!


----------



## Deathstar (Jan 13, 2013)

ah234 said:


> This is one I want to try, but at the moment I'm using Sonax extreme nano pro- really good





kingswood said:


> Sonax Xtreme Clear View Nano Concentrate
> 
> ment to last forever. got myself some and it dilutes well!


These, works brilliantly. Screen remains crystal clear 👍

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

http://www.autoglym-online.co.uk/shop/autoglym-ultimate-screenwash/ with free delivery 
tried angelwax clarity and it smeared really bad so sold it on


----------



## Del-GTi (Mar 31, 2007)

Currently using Autoglym Ultimate Screenwash. 

Works well on both sealed and untreated windscreens. No smearing, and it smells nice too.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I use Autosmart Clearview screenwash. Great stuff and very effective at removing all the crud that appears on your screen this time of year. 

Cooks

Sent from my D6603


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

This I believe is the best value out there. On the face of it it appears expensive but it's highly diluteable. If you find your local Autoglym rep they will sell to you at trade rates. I'm paying under £17 for 5l.
http://www.autoglymprofessional.com/en/products/screenwash-super-strength


----------



## Zebra (Dec 2, 2010)

shine247 said:


> VW's own (even though they do not make it) is excellent and highly regarded on here.


+1 for VW's Washer Fluid - I would love to know who does actually make it.

You can normally get a 10-15% discount from the VW dealer parts counter on a box of ten bottles of this product, just by asking.


----------



## Del-GTi (Mar 31, 2007)

I'm probably wrong but I had a thought that it might be made by Wurth. I bought a bottle of screenwash once from a garage that was fitting some all-season tyres for me, and the bottle was the same design as the VW one, but clear with a Wurth label.

They are German too.


----------



## AutoGlum (Aug 22, 2008)

+1 for the Autoglym screen wash - dilute 1:4 - does the job and doesn't freeze up


----------



## Wrigit (May 2, 2007)

Sonax for me, lasts an age and its a tiny bottle you can keep in the car.


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

Usually get Asda's concentrate but just bought 5L of concentrate from Eurocarparts for £4.51.


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

Radish293 said:


> This I believe is the best value out there. On the face of it it appears expensive but it's highly diluteable. If you find your local Autoglym rep they will sell to you at trade rates. I'm paying under £17 for 5l.
> http://www.autoglymprofessional.com/en/products/screenwash-super-strength


I wouldn't agree about the best value. 5L of Lidl Winter screen wash is around £4.99 I believe and is good for minus 60 degrees so it can be heavily diluted. I struggle to get through the amount I get each year.

One thing I would advise guys is to be careful mixing screen washes, only change when the washer is empty. I know some can have an adverse effect when mixed.


----------



## Morph78 (Aug 18, 2010)

I've been using the Prestone Maximum Visibility 4L.

Tesco normally sell it for £5.

Stock up when they drop it to £2.50.

Once I saw it for £2.50, then the next week it was 63p (reduced to clear) A week later *NEW* £5. Same stuff, same shelf. Glad I stocked up when it was 63p.


----------



## CoachPJ (Oct 30, 2013)

Thanks for all the advice. 

Its one of the reasons I like this site so much. So many friendly people.:thumb:

Black Friday purchase/s will include some Sonax - for me and some AG for her!


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

Morph is the only one with the correct answer 

Prestone FTW!

The concentrated one from Costco

NEVER buy 'ready-to-use' unless you have too much money
Buy concentrate and and your own water as required - less in winter more in summer - simples!


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Zebra said:


> +1 for VW's Washer Fluid - I would love to know who does actually make it.


I have looked into it before and could not remember if it was Sonax or Wurth.

I too bought it in bulk, you could get 5L containers once.

Recognize the bottle.


----------



## lawrenceSA (Jul 17, 2012)

Optimum No Rinse


----------



## tols (Aug 6, 2013)

Del-GTi said:


> Currently using Autoglym Ultimate Screenwash.
> 
> Works well on both sealed and untreated windscreens. No smearing, and it smells nice too.


I agree. :thumb:

Angelwax Clarity was horrible. It left a lot of smearing.


----------



## FallenAngel (Oct 24, 2015)

Can Sonax Nano concentrate be used in winter months? Does it freeze up?


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Forsh said:


> Morph is the only one with the correct answer
> 
> Prestone FTW!
> 
> ...


ECP frequently have the Prestone concentrate at a decent price if you're not able to use Costco.


----------



## Big-Pete (Sep 16, 2010)

anyone else use distilled water with their screen wash?


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

shine247 said:


> I have looked into it before and could not remember if it was Sonax or Wurth.
> 
> I too bought it in bulk, you could get 5L containers once.
> 
> Recognize the bottle.


Interesting, same bottle but just clear instead of Silver, I also noticed that BMW and VW use the same bottle BMW below:










VW below:










I have been using the genuine VW screenwash for years and never had any issues with clogged or frozen jets. Been looking at the Sonax screenwash but I have 3 bottles of VW wash to use still.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

do you have headlight washers also?


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

The Prestone (sp?) yellow one, available in Tesco is very good - doesn't seem to affect G1 at all.


----------



## sceptic (Nov 21, 2015)

Big-Pete said:


> anyone else use distilled water with their screen wash?


Deionised water, 10% IPA, no screenwash at all.


----------



## saabfan (Sep 19, 2016)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> http://www.autoglym-online.co.uk/shop/autoglym-ultimate-screenwash/ with free delivery


And if you pay by PayPal you can pay 14 days after delivery :thumb:


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

Found to my detriment recently that BMW's only like BMW washer fluid. 
My X3 has a blocked filter thanks to using any old stuff I had to hand so no water getting to my screen. Fairly time consuming job to put right so haven't done it yet and it's VERY annoying.


----------



## organgrinder (Jan 20, 2008)

Don't think I have ever used BMW stuff in the last 14yrs of BMW ownership. I use a combination of VW stuff and some stuff I got from Halfords.


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

I had a 528i for over ten years and used the cheapest screenwash I could buy.

Can't remember having any blockages though.

Years ago when I worked in a lab, I made up my own screen wash with demin water, wouldn't dream of using demin water these days though!


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Matt_Nic said:


> Found to my detriment recently that BMW's only like BMW washer fluid.
> My X3 has a blocked filter thanks to using any old stuff I had to hand so no water getting to my screen. Fairly time consuming job to put right so haven't done it yet and it's VERY annoying.


Been there, once used a yellow Sonax offering and bingo, blocked filter. Wheel arch off job to remove the bottle and clear the filters and sludge in the pipes blown through. It is "quite" well known, especially to those that have suffered it. 

Edit,

Some have had success with cillit bang or something akin to break down the sludge. Be careful of course.


----------



## Citygo (Jan 13, 2014)

Wurth or prestone


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I use asda own brand. Been using it a long time. Last few cars have had fan jets, and this one also has headlamp washers and I've had no blockages.

Besides, the amount of screen wash this car uses each time if I used anything more expensive I'd need a mortgage for it.

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6


----------



## saabfan (Sep 19, 2016)

My car has 3 jets and for the windscreen and each headlamp washer has 2 jets so it can use a lot of washer fluid.


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

The best I've used is VW windscreen washer fluid. After a recommendation on here a couple of years ago I changed to Lidl windscreen washer fluid which does the job at a fraction of the price.


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

shine247 said:


> Been there, once used a yellow Sonax offering and bingo, blocked filter. Wheel arch off job to remove the bottle and clear the filters and sludge in the pipes blown through. It is "quite" well known, especially to those that have suffered it.
> 
> Edit,
> 
> Some have had success with cillit bang or something akin to break down the sludge. Be careful of course.


Nevermind blocked filters on the car, the weird measuring top on my bottle is sonax is blocked, I've only used the stuff once and now I can't get anything to come out.


----------



## Deathstar (Jan 13, 2013)

Yes, mine are frozen this morning and I have heated jets. Using Sonax Nano Extreme
Must be the pipes. 

Looking for some decent winter stuff now. 
Probably will have to move to the BMW stuff though. 
Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deathstar (Jan 13, 2013)

I think this only affects the newer BMWs, I believe the aftermarket screen wash reacts with the factory solution and turns to jelly by allowing bacteria to grow.
I know a couple of guys at work whose X3 and 2 Series gave blocked up after 12 months. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

Deathstar said:


> Yes, mine are frozen this morning and I have heated jets. Using Sonax Nano Extreme
> Must be the pipes.
> 
> Looking for some decent winter stuff now.
> ...


Have a look out for the Lidl winter screen wash when that comes out. Been using it for years in all my BMWs and never had an issue. A lot cheaper than using BMW's own brand.


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

I've just been out and by way of an experiment I've just deiced my windscreen with my washers filled with about a 30% mix of Prestone


----------

